# Pyxis arachnoides arachnoides



## FLVenom (Oct 12, 2010)

Pyxis arachnoides arachnoides: CB'09. Just a wonderful species!


----------



## moswen (Oct 12, 2010)

oh i agree, what wonderful coloring on your baby! i like how his nose is mostly yellow. don't they just have the cutest smashed pug faces? what's it's name?


----------



## mytjj (Oct 13, 2010)

very nice


----------

